
2055: Part I – Get That Hologram Out of My Face - Truth_Serum
https://noahstarr.com/rambling-digressions/get-that-hologram
======
Truth_Serum
A short story about how new technologies (automatic breakfast maker, self-
driving cars, mirror entertainment system) will impact your day-to-day life.

